# How to shoot OTT, using the Ranger Recurve OTT



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Simple easy to follow video showing how to shoot OTT with the Ranger Recurve OTT.
Of course you can shoot TTF the same way as well.

Pay special attention to the tip about avoiding handslap using the simple dot concept on the front of the fork... using this concept, and following, doing as shown, you can shoot pretty much anything you want OTT and not get handslap... no need to match bands to ammo to avoid overpowering... just have at it!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, thanks for this.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tks for sharing Bill, great stuff……any plans for a solid Ranger Recurve in Jade G10 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you Bill! Stay safe buddy.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Tks for sharing Bill, great stuff……any plans for a solid Ranger Recurve in Jade G10 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


The recurves are available in either Jade G10 or Black... I just shoot with black most of the time.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Thank Bill! Stay safe buddy.


Thanks!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

hoggy said:


> cool, thanks for this.


Ditto to you Tom!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

hoggy said:


> cool, thanks for this.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Sweet shooting !!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve been shooting the recurve almost consecutively since I purchased it. Still having a great time with it. Thank you @Bill Hays, you’ve made a fine shooter here.


----------



## Innlou (9 mo ago)

I have two questions, first can you show how you tied bands to get V shape at the pouch? Second, how do I get this revive slingshot? Thanks


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Innlou said:


> I have two questions, first can you show how you tied bands to get V shape at the pouch? Second, how do I get this revive slingshot? Thanks


Here's where to buy it - 





Slingshots for sale


The Evolved Slingshot, form, function, ergonomics and advanced materials combine to make the finest and most accurate modern designed slingshots




pocketpredator.com


----------



## Innlou (9 mo ago)

Awesome! Just ordered the recurve for tubes! Thanks for the link.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Innlou said:


> Awesome! Just ordered the recurve for tubes! Thanks for the link.


Awesome shooter. I bought one too. Enjoy it.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very informative!


----------

